# Dent in the quarter panel



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Probably not with that creased section....


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Metal looks beyond hope. Even if you do pop it out that hard line will always be there.

A lot of that looks like it can be polished out. Obviously not all of it. High grit wet sanding is also in your arsenal. Be sure to sand the exposed areas with P80 or something to insure a good paint bond,

Lots of tricks you can do at home. I recommend googling around for DIY paint touch ups and body repair. Yeah it’s gonna look like ass still.

I doubt the results are as good as they look in video but this is a really good intro to DIY repairs and painting.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

I'd say there's no getting around needing some Bondo on this. But it could still be a driveway project. Hammer the dent out some, grind it down to bare metal, apply body filler (bondo), sand, prime, apply body putty, sand, prime, sand, mask, paint, clear coat.

Doug

.


----------



## JayMarkel64 (May 6, 2020)

Mack said:


> Probably not with that creased section....


If I can get it out as much as possible, I’d be happy to do so. I’m sure there will be SOME scarring left but maybe it’ll just look like I scraped up against something.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

It looks pretty bad. Good luck on fixing it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You say quarter panel. but the picture looks like a fender. If it is a fender, buy a new one, have it painted and put it on yourself. Not hard at all.


----------



## sherrybaby (Feb 23, 2019)

JayMarkel64 said:


> So, about a month ago, I was at a McDonalds. I passed the drive thru window and started backing up. The guy literally watched me back into the Ronald McDonald box and didn’t say anything. Don’t know why I didn’t see it myself but it happened.
> 
> I took it to get it looked at 2 days ago and the guy said it would be about $1700 to get it fixed along with a paint match.
> 
> ...


I highly recommend that you get another quote. A wild turkey had hit my right front quarter panel. Between the body work for that, the headlight replacement, and the hood repaint, it ran a little less than $1000.


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

Have you tried a company like Dent Wizard? There are several similar ones in my area. I used another dent removal company about 3 years ago for a similar trunk dent and it cost me $210.


----------



## ts27330 (Jan 22, 2013)

JayMarkel64 said:


> So, about a month ago, I was at a McDonalds. I passed the drive thru window and started backing up. The guy literally watched me back into the Ronald McDonald box and didn’t say anything. Don’t know why I didn’t see it myself but it happened.
> 
> I took it to get it looked at 2 days ago and the guy said it would be about $1700 to get it fixed along with a paint match.
> 
> ...


Get another estimate, $1700 seems high just for a quarter panel repair and paint.


----------



## JayMarkel64 (May 6, 2020)

I’m pretty sure that’s a quarter panel since there’s no separation line from the rest of the car except below the dent where the rear bumper starts.


----------

